# MPC '73 Caprice



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Wow, beautifully done. Normally don't see these built like Grandma would have bought. Nice job!
Chris


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

excellent, I always love the stock look. Way too many people try and hotrod or pimp these when in reality, they were designed to look sharp right from the dealership.

heres an excellent model auto forum you should check out:
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1253

it's also an all purpose auto forum as well (in another section) and all the folks there have given me great advice on my 1/1 car.

Josh


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I'll check it out!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a pretty nice site. They have some good looking stuff on there. A lot more cars, yay!:thumbsup: Thanks for the site


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, nice and clean build.
In your photo I like the highlight on the wheel - it looks like something General Motors' ad agency would put in to give it that extra zing!


----------



## inkedchef (Apr 1, 2009)

Very very well done. Love the color/paint job.


----------

